# Drake " ULTIMATE " Dudley



## Andrew Green (Jun 7, 2006)

Highlight video, not bad for a 10 year old


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2006)

We might see him one day in the octagon.
Terry


----------



## desousae (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I must say, that kid is very fortunate to be training with the people he is training with.  Seems very natural on the mat, and looks to be able to roll into any submission.

My only problem with watching a video like that, is that those kids may or may not be able to exercise the restraint needed in submissions.  It appeared he had that armbar pretty well locked up, and those punches to the kidneys are fun to watch on a child.

But he will be something to watch out for in a couple of years!


----------



## White Fox (Jun 12, 2006)

That kid will be something special in a few years


----------

